# Layout Progress #8



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, it is time for an update for those of you interested. I spent half a day running trains on the layout. Tested all the main loops and two of the reverse loops plus a staging track and some passing tracks. The trains ran flawlessly. 
I also tested the LCS control system. All the turnouts, uncouplers, accessories, lights and power blocks worked as programmed just by touching the device image on the iPad screen. All that is left to be done is to set up some preprogrammed routes. There are 6 separate mimic segments on the iPad, just swipe to select a different part of the layout.
Unfortunately all the LCS components are not playing nice together. It is a large system with 39 LCS devices and 80' of interconnecting cable. When manually booted up in segments all is fine, the entire system works but it will not boot up as a complete system by just turning on the power. Lionel provided a copy of their in-house diagnostic software yesterday so we were able to capture all the system performance data with it and email the data back to Lionel so they can diagnose and recommend a solution.This so far is probably a two week delay in completion.
The layout itself is about three weeks from scenery completion. here are some current pictures. The layout locale is western Pennsylvania.
First is a picture of the river crossing. The backdrop is in place but the foreground trees and some detailing is not completed.









This is a picture looking across the freight yard.









This is the passenger yard. The station is not installed but the lighting under the sheds is turned on. The train on the right is 6 AM cars behind the BigBoy with room for a 7th car.









Lastly a view across the roundhouse with the city scene taking shape in the background.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking spectacular. 

Is the layout still at the builders or have they delivered it?

Magic


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Incredible... I want...:appl:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

beautiful layout:thumbsup:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. The layout is at the builder's facility. We had about 2 weeks schedule contingency to make the delivery date of 10/7. The issues with the LCS have pretty much used that entire float assuming it is all working correctly by next Friday. Lionel overnighted one of the mysterious uncatalogued, no part number booster/cable extenders with handwritten instructions. It solved the loop voltage drop issues but not the failure of the complete system to automatically boot up. Another set of data recordings with the new booster installed was sent to Lionel today. 
We have had to stop some of the topside work to support the control system troubleshooting and in case we need to move any of the LCS modules. In summary I sure hope it can be delivered on 10/7 but it will not be shipped until everything is 100%


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow. Very nice. Can I live there?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful....I'm so jealous.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The second shot looks like 30th St Station in Philly....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great to see you back on the forum Don.
Right now the layout is stuck at the builders facility waiting for Lionel to diagnose the LCS comm issues and then devise a solution. We were hoping for something today but no new response yet. They have all the data dumps from their diagnostic software and have provided the custom, uncataloged "do not exist" powered LCS booster cables but the data communication remains unreliable. So regrettably all I have today is an empty room.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome back -- damn security issue plagued me again. What a pain to get another password....ugh!!


----------

